# Kleidung



## misanthropia (3. Juli 2007)

ich schau mir grade videos an und da stell ich mir die Frage? warum eigentlich diese enge kleidung? Beim DH kann ich mir das vll mit aerodynamik erklären aber beim trial? hat das wirklich einen sinn oder ist das nur weil die sponsoren keine weite kleidung angeboten haben? muss ich mir sowas auch kaufen wenn die profis das machen? bin ich dann auch besser?


----------



## AcaPulco (3. Juli 2007)

Die sagen immer, darin kann man sich gut Bewegen. Ich zieh sowas net an, kann das net bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (3. Juli 2007)

Es geht ja auch eher darum, dass man sich beim Wettkampf etc. nicht mit den Sachen im Bike oder in der Sektion verheddert. Zudem kann der Punkrichter dann auch besser sehen, wenn man mit dem Körper irgendwo aneckt....
Ich persönlich ziehe beim trialen auch immer bequemes Zeuch an. Sieht auch stylischer aus und das Auge fährt ja bekanntlich mit  ...


----------



## misanthropia (3. Juli 2007)

vielleicht kann man den pubnktrichter dann ja auch mit nem schicken trialerhintern und beinen bestechen 
aber das stimmt den Punkt mit dem Anecken habe ich so noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Trialside (3. Juli 2007)

Dann muss der P. aber schon ziemlich gay oder weiblich sein, damit er sich davon beeindruckn lässt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Juli 2007)

für mansche fetis ist es vielleicht auch ein gewichtspunkt... denn ne jeans und pullover oder ähnliches wiegen schon einiges mehr... da kann man dann auch nochmal gute 1,5-2kg sparen ^^


----------



## tommytrialer (3. Juli 2007)

Also ich kann von mir und vielen anderen Fahrern behaupten sie tragen alle weite/stylische/lässige Kleidung. Eigentlich ist das die ganze Zeit schon so und ich würde gerne mal einige Beispiele hören...

Was man nicht ändern kann und wo man das enge Trikot tragen muss ist bei der EM und der WM, da ist das aktuelle Radtrikot des jeweiligen Landes zu tragen und die sind fast alle eng.

Bei Worldcup, Eurocap, Deutsche, sowie Regionalmeisterschaft würde ich behaupten haben 90% der Fahrer weite/stylische/lässige Kleidung.


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2007)

emo


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> emo



haha wie kommst du denn darauf?  
jaa, irgendwie ist es mir auch schon aufgefallen, das beispielsweise die uk-trialer fast zu 100 % enge klamotten tragen...auch engere jeans...wobei ich mir auch nicht soooo wirklich vorstellen kann, dass das bequem sein kann!?

Jan


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2007)

also so enge lauf bzw. radkleidung ist schon sehr angenehm zu tragen und beweglichkeit ist anähernd so hoch wie komplett ohne sachen, so ist meine meinung.
aber es sieht halt doof aus.
achja noch ein grund ist, dass die muskeln durch gute kleidung länger warm bleiben und man kann somit muskelverletzungen einwenig vorbeugen, natürlich nur wenn man sich vorher gut erwärmt hat.


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2007)

Wenn mir noch so'n Vogel erzaehlt er traegt die Dinger damit sich "Seine Hose nicht in der Kette verfaengt" pack ich den elektronischen Rasierer aus und rasier dem Typen erstmal das Pony ausm Gesicht. Dieser Emo-Kult ist zuviel fuer mich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juli 2007)

spandex oder normal hat beides vorteile.
man sollt sich über die kleidung nicht so viel gedanken machen. ungefähr so viel wie für klingeltöne und dem cover der aktuellen wendy.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Wenn mir noch so'n Vogel erzaehlt er traegt die Dinger damit sich "Seine Hose nicht in der Kette verfaengt" pack ich den elektronischen Rasierer aus und rasier dem Typen erstmal das Pony ausm Gesicht. Dieser Emo-Kult ist zuviel fuer mich..



ich trage sie, damit sich die hose nicht in der kette verfängt!  
aber nein, ich habe keinen pony, den du abschneiden kannst, da ich eher auf hardcore stehe! 

Jan


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Juli 2007)

ich will mal eine kurze hose sehen, die sich in einer kette verfängt.

BTW die meisten Trialer fahren in kurzen hosen und die sind meist weit, wenn man sich mal die Koxx, Monty oder Hebohosen anschaut.

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (4. Juli 2007)

ECHT!!! die neue wendy ist drausen? da muss ich ja noch schnell zum kiosk...


----------



## diamond88 (4. Juli 2007)

H Isha hier habsch was für dich!^^

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Emo


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2007)

der rafal kumorowski (polnische nr eins) fahrt beim trening und wettkampfen imme normal diese koxx klamoten, aber NUR bei der WM u EM fahrt er so ein ganzkorper kondom weil er halt bewaglicher ist, ehr fuhlt sich halt da leichter. 
wie der tommytryler schon sagte trikots sind forgeschrieben aber halt nur beim oberkorper, hose kann man sich selber aussuchen, so ist es bei uns halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. Juli 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> H Isha hier habsch was für dich!^^
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Emo



 nachdem der locdog's nicht mehr macht faengt der naechste an... das sind willkuerlich gewahelte Buchstaben, klar, aber aber Isha macht doch mal wirklich noch weniger Sinn als isah. Ohje..


----------



## diamond88 (10. Juli 2007)

mein Gott nimms locker ich  hab mich halt vertippt!


----------



## voytec (10. Juli 2007)

für mich lycra rulzzzzz  
ich fahre nicht mehr lycra höschen aber bewegungfreiheit N1 ;D
schwullifaktor  leider 10


----------



## locdog (11. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> nachdem der locdog's nicht mehr macht faengt der naechste an... das sind willkuerlich gewahelte Buchstaben, klar, aber aber Isha macht doch mal wirklich noch weniger Sinn als isah. Ohje..



 
musste es mir aber eine zeitland immer regelrecht verkneifen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> haha wie kommst du denn darauf?
> jaa, irgendwie ist es mir auch schon aufgefallen, das beispielsweise die uk-trialer fast zu 100 % enge klamotten tragen...auch engere jeans...wobei ich mir auch nicht soooo wirklich vorstellen kann, dass das bequem sein kann!?
> 
> Jan



Is zur Zeit gerade "IN" besonders bei BMXern
Ich finds einfach nur hässlich (und dazu noch unvorteilhaft. Kann mir nix schlimmeres vorstellen als mit engen Jeans BMX, Trial oder  sonst einen Sport zu betreiben)... aber was tut man nicht alles um stylish auszusehen


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2007)

also ich fahr ne Northwave Hose. Hab leider kein Bild gefunden, is aber im Prinzip wie die Hebo hose nur nicht so schwer.
stabiler Stoff, damits net so schnell kaputt geht, aber sehr bequem, nicht zu warm und bietet viel Bewegungsfreiraum.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Leider is es nicht grade ein Schnäppchen


----------



## locdog (11. Juli 2007)

ich fahr einfach eine sport hose fur lumpige 20E ist wasserabweisend atmungsaktiev und hat am arsch und den kniehen falten eingearbeitet, das bei verrankungen die hose nach gibt 

bei der EM war ein tup in der junioren klase, aus tschechien, fur fruher bmx dann mod jetzt stock ist sogar ziehmlich gut, nur den bmx stiel hat er beibehalten, sprich, mageren arsch raus, enge jeans bis zur nicht vorhanden arschfalte, und nen fetten gurtel und das alles in schwarz  sah vom gesicht aus als wehre ehr schon langer tot gewesen 
aber fahren konnte er damit sehr gut


----------



## luckygambler (11. Juli 2007)

am liebsten fahr ich ne stylische lange badeshorts. wiegt nix und stört nix!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. Juli 2007)

also es gibt 2 Sachen die ich empfehlen kann.
Wenns derbe heiss ist: n Bike Trikot, weil dass den Schweiss absondert und Dein T Shirt dann nich total nass ist, dadurch bleiben die Muskeln auch warm!

Wenns sch***eiss heiss ist: Funktionsunterwäsche, das hält die Muskeln gut warm! Gibts günstig von Tess (oder wie die Firma heisst) und von Odlo (Odlo is aber relativ teuer, dafür haben die verscheidene Temparaturstufen und so).

Wenn man nich so auf enge Radler Trikots steht muss man sich eben was weiteres kaufen, von Fox gibts so Freeride Trikots und so. Ich hab zurzeit dieses Formel 1 Trikot von McLaren Mercedes.. das sieht derbe geil aus, ist nicht eng und aus dem gleichen Stoff wie n Rad Trikot!!! Und mein Arbeitgeber is auch noch als Sponsor drauf


----------

